

Who's hiring (remotely)? - sabon

There have previously been "Who's hiring" type of posts. Those attracted much attention and many people either found or changed their job thanks to those posts. However almost 100% of offers were for onsite work and most of them were in Silicon Valley.<p>There's world outside of Silicon Valley though. Even outside of US. And it's a big world out there, with many talented people who just happen to live elsewhere.<p>I'm Ruby on Rails freelancer with 3.5+ year experience, living in Poland. In a week or two I'm about to finish my current project and I'm looking for exciting opportunities. I believe <i>many, many</i> people are in similar position to mine so many companies and individuals could benefit from this.<p>So if there are companies (and I know there are many) who hire for remote positions, let's put it here and make good companies and talented people meet and work together.<p>As for me, I'm looking for an opportunity to work where not only coding is required. People too often think that developers should just pump out code. Their creative or strategical input regarding the company is mostly disregarded, if at all taken into consideration.
I don't want to work <i>for</i> somebody. I want to work <i>with</i> somebody and make a difference.<p>Now let's see all those opportunities for everybody who just cannot physically be where the most is happening.
======
alexmacgregor
I'm actually in a similar position, finished a project and mulling over some
new ideas. My email's in my profile if you want to discuss ideas.

